# [SOLVED] Overclock beginner



## pechad (Dec 11, 2013)

hello guys
i got a new heatsink and a thermal paste yesterday and i wanted to start overclocking my(OLD)cpu...my question is should i? i want to oc it for gaming mostly and even if the changes in performance will be very small 
i still want them opcorn:

*my cpu*:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz
cpu-z screen
*my mobo*:
ASRock 4Core1600-D800 
*my ram*:
4GB RAM DDR2
cpu-z screen
Slot#1
Slot#2
*my new heatsink:*
Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP
*the thermal paste i used:*
Arctic Cooling MX-4

ive seen this in the forums:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html
should i followed this
will it be ok for my setup?

thanks for any help
and sorry if my english is wrong


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock beginner*

Brand & Model of the GPU & PSU?
The link you show is good as is this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## pechad (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Overclock beginner*

i read that topic and acknowledged from it

i dont have OEM system and my PSU is: neolution 500W

my GPU is geforce gtx 650 1gb OC ive been told that my gpu is a low power consumption graphic(max 64 W)card and that my psu is enough for it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock beginner*

400W is the minimum for the GTX650 and a "good quality" 500W PSU is fine.
I would be very reluctant to attempt OC'ing using that PSU.


----------



## pechad (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Overclock beginner*

so i should hold the oc'ing until i get a better PSU? that's disappointing since i don't have money for a new one at this moment how can i tell if my PSU is a quality one or not?

maybe it will hold a small oc like 3.2/3/4??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock beginner*

A top quality PSU is a necessity for OC'ing to avoid damage. 
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality.
OC'ing with that PSU is your decision.


----------



## pechad (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Overclock beginner*

thank you for your aid Tyree.
just incase i will decide to OC anyway with my current PSU, should i follow this guide:
How to overclock a core 2 duo or quad
will it be relevant for my setup?
thanks again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock beginner*



Tyree said:


> The link you show is good as is this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

readf the link Tyree gave you then read the article I wrote BUT you must get rid of that psu and get one of the ones Tyree mentioned.

Overclocking requires that you sometimes have to change the voltages and crap power supplies will struggle with very small voltage changes so it should not be attempted as you risk damaging your entire system.


----------



## pechad (Dec 11, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> readf the link Tyree gave you then read the article I wrote BUT you must get rid of that psu and get one of the ones Tyree mentioned.
> 
> Overclocking requires that you sometimes have to change the voltages and crap power supplies will struggle with very small voltage changes so it should not be attempted as you risk damaging your entire system.


thanks for your replay
i'm thinking about corsair 550w...
on another subject i was going through my BIOS today and i saw that there is no option to increase VCORE Voltage, didn't see it anywhere in my bios options BUT i saw DRAM Voltage option and some other OC options i tried to find some info about my bios but didn't find out about the VCORE VOLTAGE

edit: i also see no FSB option, only CPU Frequency, maybe my bios is limited?

i have the latest bios version for my mobo(AMI BIOS P1.10)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to change your overclocking to manual to probably see those options, but if your system is a dell or other oem made system then your BIOS will be locked.

On custom systems i.e ones that you have built or ones someone else has built the BIOS will not be locked.


----------



## pechad (Dec 11, 2013)

i checked again, my bios isnt locked and my system is custom 
not a DELL or OEM

changed overclock mode to manual still can't see VCORE VOLTAGE option but i saw this:
NB CORE VOLTAGE - auto
+1.05v VOLTAGE - auto
+1.50v VOLTAGE - auto
and do you know what CMOS SETTINGS is? it has FSB in the description the value of it is 11 and above that there is RATIO ACTUAL VALUE which is also 11

i'm sorry if im asking a lot:hide:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

pechad said:


> t
> i'm thinking about corsair 550w...





Tyree said:


> A top quality PSU is a necessity for OC'ing to avoid damage.
> SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality.


----------



## pechad (Dec 11, 2013)

hello tyree:thumb:the corsair550 is kinda what i can afford now its on half price on one of the stores here where i live

i also saw some Antec and SeaSonic PSU's that i can buy but they all are like 450-400-350-300W


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Download cpu-z and run it look at what it says for the voltage, most likely it is the one that says 1.05v usually they say cpu voltage or vcore.

The FSB should be reading as 266MHz as its 266.5 x 4 which will give you a speed of 1066Mhz


----------



## pechad (Dec 11, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> Download cpu-z and run it look at what it says for the voltage, most likely it is the one that says 1.05v usually they say cpu voltage or vcore.
> 
> The FSB should be reading as 266MHz as its 266.5 x 4 which will give you a speed of 1066Mhz


T H A N K S :flowers:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good luck.


----------

